# Work without Visa



## Krully1976 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi All, 

I have heard from some that they have been able to secure work or work offer without having complete EOI and Relevant Skilled Migrant Visa. Is this possible? What are the best channels to approach when trying to secure a job offer or work. We are planning on immigrating to NZ from South Africa, with my wife as the primary applicant. She is a Business Analyst/Project Manager in the Information Technology field. She has been working for a Global Automotive Manufacturing firm with 12 years international experience.
Any advise?

Thank you.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Krully1976 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have heard from some that they have been able to secure work or work offer without having complete EOI and Relevant Skilled Migrant Visa. Is this possible? What are the best channels to approach when trying to secure a job offer or work. We are planning on immigrating to NZ from South Africa, with my wife as the primary applicant. She is a Business Analyst/Project Manager in the Information Technology field. She has been working for a Global Automotive Manufacturing firm with 12 years international experience.
> Any advise?
> ...


You cannot work unless you have a suitable visa - see Find a Visa homepage

However, if you visit our beautiful country and someone happens to offer you a job while you're over here - well! How lucky! 

Seriously - with 12 years experience as a BA in IT, your wife shouldn't have any issues. Look at Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site


----------

